# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Mustool G600 Digital 1-600X 3.6MP 4.3inch HD LCD Display Microscope Continuous Magnif

## vasiliskal

πωλειται λογω αγορας μεγαλυτερου
*Mustool G600 Digital 1-600X 3.6MP 4.3inch HD LCD Display Microscope Continuous Magnifier with Aluminum Alloy Stand Upgrade Version*

Digital Microscope Mustool G600 Digital 1600X 36MP 43inch HD LCD Display Continuous Magnifier wi.jpg

Τιμη 50 ευρω

----------


## mikemtb73

Να ρωτήσω, είναι το ίδιο? 
https://www.ebay.com/p/Mustool-G600-...-B3/2203877288

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasiliskal

οχι , εμεν αειναι με την μεταλικη βαση,

Νεα τιμη 40

----------

mikemtb73 (25-02-19)

----------


## vasiliskal

https://www.amazon.com/Littleice-Mob...600+microscope

εδω φαινεται καλυτερα

----------

